

Job opening: Python/Django Developer (Washington, DC) - connectrg

`National Geographic Society) &#60;http://www.nationalgeographic.com&#62;`__ (Washington, DC, USA)
========================================================================================<p><i></i>Job Description<i></i>:
The National Geographic Society seeks a seasoned Python/Django developer to design a new Content Management system.<p><i></i>Requirements<i></i><p>* Experience with: Python, Django, Linux/UNIX, PostgreSQL, vi editors, Jira, AJAX, JQuery, Perl 
* Successful design, implementation, deployment and maintenance of high-traffic multi-server environment
* Actively participation in design and code reviews
* Ability to troubleshoot and fix production issues
* Development of new software to support business initiatives 
* A high degree of initiative and the ability to work independently 
* Possession of US citizenship or a green card, as this is a permanent position<p><i></i>What Python is used for<i></i>: The developer will join the Global Media and Application Development team that publishes web content and pipelines content to new devices and applications. S/he will build and maintain back-end applications to support the website and media asset management needs. S/he will participate in the planning and design of new applications.<p><i></i>Contact Info:<i></i><p>If interested and qualified, please submit your resume to connectresourcegroup@gmail.com
======
JoachimSchipper
Please wait for the monthly thread, see
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring>.

